# Aerial Photography (big rc heli, 18mp dslr camera)



## zephyrkillz (Apr 27, 2011)

I present to you, an extremely cool project me and a friend are working on. Obtaining high quality photography and video from any angle, over any terrain, at low or mildly high altitudes. I pilot the chopper and my partner is the photographer/editor and operates the 2 axis camera mount. We are still gathering video footage for our promo-videos so I can only show you pictures for now, but I will definitely update this thread as this rig is capable of so many different things.

Music relation: There are a ton of possibilities and hopefully still a big market for this kind of work, but at some point, when our band films a music video, this rig will surely be used. Just imagine the footage. Also we would love to fly over and film an outdoor music event, so if anyone is interested or knows someone who knows someone that would allow this at an outdoor venue, lol let me know, it would be incredible.

Here are some pictures of the heli and a few of the real estate job's we have done.


----------



## krypter (Apr 27, 2011)

Dude thats awesome! 

Tell me more about the rc heli.....

We were talking about maybe building one at work but neither of us knew much about them....


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Apr 27, 2011)

Holy crap, that's awesome. What's a heli like that worth? What does it weigh, including the camera?


----------



## zephyrkillz (Apr 27, 2011)

krypter said:


> Dude thats awesome!
> 
> Tell me more about the rc heli.....
> 
> We were talking about maybe building one at work but neither of us knew much about them....



Thanks! Its a slightly modified align trex 600e. Its equiped with helicommand (stabilization and positioning system). Its powered by 1 22.2v 5000mah lithium polymer battery, I usually run it around 5-6min per battery. The tx/rx I'm using is a 2.4GHz spektrum dx7. Here is the wiki page on the trex kits: T-Rex (RC helicopter) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. 

Sometimes you'll be able to buy completely built used heli's, but I would recommend buying a kit and building everything yourself, that way your able to learn all the parts in and out, especially learning to fine tune and setup the heli. Flying is exciting but can be nerve wracking at times lol, its really a matter of being confident and comfortable. I spend as much time on a simulator as I can. There are also tons forums that are filled with help and tips.


----------



## zephyrkillz (Apr 27, 2011)

TheSixthWheel said:


> Holy crap, that's awesome. What's a heli like that worth? What does it weigh, including the camera?



Thanks dude, the heli itself is worth around $1,000 add the camera and camera mount, batteries, helicommand(stabilization) and tx/rx its about $4,000 flying around in the air. It was just under 10 pounds the last time I weighed it.


----------



## Jontain (Apr 28, 2011)

That is so awesome, I'd want a damn good RC helicopter pilot to fly that with my camera equipment attached!

Damn cool project man!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (May 5, 2011)

Hella cool pics/project!

You sold those houses or worked on em?

Or do you mean real estate jobs as another way of saying fly overs, lol? 

sorry for being nosey 

as you've mentioned, photographing an outdoor music event would be wicked cool!


----------



## Guitarman700 (May 5, 2011)

I want that house in the 2nd pic. Holy crap.


----------



## zephyrkillz (May 6, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Hella cool pics/project!
> 
> You sold those houses or worked on em?
> 
> ...



Thanks, we are actually contracted by a real estate photographer, so we just go out at take the aerial shots. Its cool because some of the shots are not event possible with a boom or camera mast.


----------



## zephyrkillz (May 11, 2011)

First video reel!

Videos Posted by Altitudes Aerial Photography and Video: Promo Reel [HD] | Facebook


----------



## gregmarx7 (May 15, 2011)

This is so unbelievably cool. I picked up a new rc heli the other day, but this thing totally kills it. haha


----------



## zephyrkillz (May 31, 2011)

3d camera upgrade!


----------



## GATA4 (Sep 19, 2011)

zephyrkillz said:


> 3d camera upgrade!



The water is so still in that picture with the boat that it looks like they are in the sky, not the water


----------



## Fred (Sep 19, 2011)

Bad. Ass.


----------

